# Billy B Seminars



## aziajs (Jun 18, 2007)

Will anyone be going to these?  $145 is not bad.

 Quote:

  THE AMERICAN BEAUTY TOUR!

PRESENTED BY THE POWDER GROUP

Summer/Fall 2007 - The Powder Group is pleased to bring you our first round-the-country tour of one of the biggest talents in the makeup industry. Please join us as we travel the land celebrating the art of makeup with the incomprable Billy B!

Billy's stellar career counts some of the most well known women in the industry as clients including Beyonce, Sharon Stone, Pink, The Dixie Chicks, Laura Linney and on.... Check out Billy's website at billybbeauty.com

To register or for more information please call 866.876.9337 or email [email protected]

The tour will include pro-driven, consumer-friendly seminars, product talk, tips and technique and the opportunity to network and share your passion for makeup artistry with your peers.

The first leg of the tour will hit Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, New York, Dallas, Atlanta and a special benefit event for Unlocking Hope in the great city of New Orleans.

The Powder Group is pleased to announce W Hotels and behindthechair.com as our tour partner for the Billy B event series 

Tour dates are as follows:

San Francisco July 22

Los Angeles July 29

Dallas August 19

Chicago August 26

New York City September 23

Atlanta October 7

New Orleans Date TBD

In each city, Billy B will present two seminars. Each seminar will last two and a half hours and consist of two application demonstrations, question and answer period, loads of discussion. The format of each seminar will be the same, although looks demonstrated may change.
Billy will have his new collection of billybbeauty paintbrushes avaiable for the special purchase price of $149 at the events.

The seminars are developed from the pro-artist perspective, but will be fascinating for non-pros to attend as well. 

In each city the event times are 10:00-1:30 and 2:30-5:00

Event fee is $145.00

*please note that event dates are subject to change. Full refunds of fees will be provided for any tour date that was changed by The Powder Group. 

If you'd like to be on our mailing list to receive updates on all The Powder Group events and The American Beauty Tour, please click here.

Learn More Makeup.
The American Beauty Tour at THEPOWDERGROUP.COM


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 18, 2007)

The one in NY is the day after my birthday (and I'm on vacation that week so I won't be working)...the Powder Group puts on some good stuff so if I can afford it & I'm in town I will probably make an effort to go.


----------



## Naked Lunch (Jun 19, 2007)

wow that's a great price!! I think I might go. I went to the makeup show and modeled for Billy's workshop and the girls spent over $400 to be there, so $145 sounds like a steal!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 23, 2007)

I found out about this the other day! I'm SO EXCITED!!! Hopefully I'll be able to attend the SF one!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jun 25, 2007)

Yea I paid 250 for his class at The Makeup Show this spring and it was well worth it, he is SO cool and down to earth.  He curses like a sailor and he is like your other best friend!  So, I'd definitely advise you to go!


----------

